# Danish oil over a different tung/linseed?



## noelizabeth88 (Sep 18, 2018)

My husband and I recently finished building a table with select pine. I wanted to keep it kind of natural so I just started with one coat of Ikea's Stockaryd wood treatment oil (listed ingredients: "wood treatment oil, Linseed oil, drying agent"). It's been on there 24 hours now. It ended up just more yellow and with higher grain contrast than I had imagined. Sort of a plywood look. I'm really not going for that 90's yellow pine thing. So now I'm considering my options. Can I go over it with another coat of something like a dark walnut danish oil?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Elizabeth ~ welcome to the forum.
it looks like you will be a regular member here with your
ongoing projects.
when you have time, please complete your profile with your location
so we will know where you are in the world.
all the best in your projects !!

.

.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

That's a very nice looking table.

I can't really answer your question with confidence; in fact I'm interested in some answers myself. It seems I remember that you can mix oils, but you may get some mixed results. Different oils naturally stain differently. Some will darken in different tints over time, so over the years your table may take on some unforeseen, and interesting characteristics.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> That's a very nice looking table.
> 
> I can't really answer your question with confidence; in fact I'm interested in some answers myself. It seems I remember that you can mix oils, but you may get some mixed results. Different oils naturally stain differently. Some will darken in different tints over time, so over the years your table may take on some unforeseen, and interesting characteristics.


I attended a presentation about finishes a few months ago. 

One takeaway: The various oil finishes were indistinguishable from one another, at least after being freshly applied. They included boiled linseed oil (BLO), tung, Tried and True, Odie's Oil, and others. The demos were applied to crotch walnut, which is different than the table here. 

The speaker said that the grain "popped" the same, looked the same, etc. for the different oil finishes. I admit, I was surprised and I am still skeptical, especially considering the varying prices between finishes. I know people who swear that one special brand of oil finish makes all the difference (usually Tried and True or Odie's). I also know people who have won prizes at the county fair who rely on ordinary cheap BLO.

I had bought some Tried and True original and varnish oil to see if the hype matched the products. That was a few weeks before the presentation. The jury is still out for me and Tried and True original. I have not used it enough to comment, and I didn't apply it "correctly." (I didn't read the directions until later.) I have not tried the varnish version yet.


----------



## ibachic136 (3 mo ago)

Do you have an update on this? I’m about to start a table project, looking at pine due to wood cost. My understanding (which may be flawed) is that the wood will naturally darken over time. How did your piece turn out? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ibachic136 said:


> Do you have an update on this? I’m about to start a table project, looking at pine due to wood cost. My understanding (which may be flawed) is that the wood will naturally darken over time. How did your piece turn out? Thanks


Pine may darken slightly over time but not really enough to worry about. Since you don't know what to expect from the finish try what ever you use on scrap wood first before using it on your project. Keep in mind that if you use a stain that pine is prone to stain blotchy so you may need a wood conditioner prior to using the stain.


----------

